# How much to sell photo for textbook?



## xox-vintage (Jul 4, 2010)

I have recently gotten a message asking to use my photo (on flickr) in a University's upcoming textbook. I want to sell my photo though but I don't know for how much? I don't understand copyright permissions as well. Never sold any of my photos before so this is all new. They have just asked for grant permission rights for my photograph and have not suggested anything else.


----------



## KmH (Jul 5, 2010)

Visit www.asmp.org the web site of the American Society of Media Photographers. Click on 'Business Resources' there on the left.

Note that ASMP recommends fotoQuote Pro software from Cradoc.

They have likely approached you in the hope they can get an image(s) at a greatly reduced cost, knowing they have you at a disadvantage.

You would be selling them the use of a stock image.

You sell them a non-exclusive, use license (more info at ASMP) that defines how large, and where in the textbook the image can be used. Use on the front or back cover is worth more than an inside use.

You would make the use non-exclusive so you could sell it to other users.

Cost is also dependent on the print run, or how many textbooks they intend to have printed.

You could also check some pricing by registering at some of the majoer stock houses like Corbis or Getty and seeing what they charge and what there use licenses are like.

Be aware there are 2 stock image usage models: Royalty-Free (RF) which litterally pays pennies, and Rights-Managed (RM) which can be real money.

The big difference there, is the use licensing.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2010)

Nuimber 9. Number 9. Number 9...........N u m b e r *9!*

*I bet they want it for free.*


----------

